

Inference Attacks on Property-Preserving Encrypted Databases [pdf] - runesoerensen
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/people/senyk/pubs/edb.pdf

======
runesoerensen
Related MSR blog post reporting on this paper:
[http://blogs.technet.com/b/inside_microsoft_research/archive...](http://blogs.technet.com/b/inside_microsoft_research/archive/2015/09/03/database-
security-arms-race-researchers-make-advances.aspx)

